# New little bubs :)



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

So Rae had her second litter, she had nine and I culled five, here's the remaining four at four days old 


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

aw, cute little fatsies.
what colours do you expect?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

So cute!! I love the one with the little star on its head :love1


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not exactly clued up on colours yet but I expect black eyed pieds and a pink eyed dove, although some of her other litter were a lighter colour than others, can anyone let me know what colour they are?
Here's her previous litter (edited to add- I relalised this is her sisters' litters but they're the same colour):
http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... C02657.jpg


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's some more photos, 5 days old, they seem so much bigger than yesterday and the black ones are much darker too.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

They do look fuller.
Less skinny I mean. Maybe your momma mouse had a spike in milk production or something.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, they are doing nicely! Always good to see little rolls of chub around the arms.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

02/04/12, 6 days old, looking rather fat and more furry


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, they sure grow quickly!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

they look really good.
It is amazing, how fast they grow and develop.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

7 days old, little fatties!  They change ridiculously fast, I'm in love with the light coloured one, her fur is super shiny


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Some pics from 8 days old

































and today, 11 days old, the boys (all three black ones I think) have their eyes open today


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks like that light coloured one might be a champagne? Keep your eyes on that one, it's particularly adorable. I always love to see how quickly little mice grow.


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, we're going to be keeping her anyway


----------

